# Living the martial way



## frank raud (May 10, 2006)

i know a lot of people have read and enjoyed this book. I am curious what people think about one thing that struck me as odd. It has been a while since I read this boook, but as I remember it, the author was a black belt in Tae Kwon Do, before becoming disillusioned with that art, then started fresh in Hakko-ryu.
What I found odd was all the philosophical references were from Hakko-ryu.

Comments?


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 3, 2006)

I am only half way (or so) through the book.  But as I read this morning before leaving for the office, I was impressed with how he draws a distinction between honor and face.

It was interesting how I had sort of blended the two things in my mind, but as I read, it made so much sense.  Later, I was so impressed with the way he described the two in this chapter that, it was *almost* as exciting as finally discovering the secret to what my instructor had been teaching me.  It had the same feeling to it.  Weird, I know, it was that profound. 

To answer your question, I don't believe the philosophies are unique to a ryu.   So far, I believe he has done well, keeping it universal.  So much so, I am constantly reflecting back to my own journey in the Bujinkan.

That being said, there are a couple of points thus far that I am a little iffy on depending on the point of view I look at it from.  However, my differences in those aspects are trivial at best.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 3, 2006)

I almost swear by the book.  I recommend it to EVERY martial artist that asks.  Whether one studies a traditional art or not, his insights can be applied.  

As for the Japanese references instead of the Korean, I think he addresses it in the early portion of the book (my copy is stateside, so I can't ref it too well).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 3, 2006)

I read it a while ago and I also feel he keeps the philosophies fairly universal.

I did like it, I may have to reread it, its been awhile.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 4, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> As for the Japanese references instead of the Korean, I think he addresses it in the early portion of the book (my copy is stateside, so I can't ref it too well).



In the beginning of the book he explains precisely that.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 4, 2006)

I have really enjoyed the book.  In many respects I have always had many of the beliefs he discusses.  However, as I near the end of the book, it has had a positive effect on my perception of things.  Many things I have already made part of my life, but this has also helped me begin refining other aspects of my life where I need to get things in order.  

This is a very good book, now I can see why so many require their students to read it.  I will certainly encourage anyone who is sincere in their training to read it.


----------



## Shuto (Apr 25, 2007)

I just started reading this bood last night and I am thoroughly enjoying it.  I love his historical perspective as well as his observations on modern MA.  I can't wait to continue reading after I finish work today.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Apr 25, 2007)

After the book was published, Forrest began training in Akayama Ryu Jujutsu and earned his black belt in 2002.  I'm pleased to say he's as decent in person as he seems in print.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2007)

Definately it is a good read for anyone interested in the Martial Arts!


----------



## WMKS Shogun (Apr 25, 2007)

Ironically, I just started reading the book again this morning. I try to read it every so often as a reminder of what I should be doing when I feel I am slacking off. This will make my 5th time reading it or so. My copy is starting to fall apart. It is also a book I gift visiting instructors with when they come for seminars and such.  
It is, in my opinion, a great book regardless of style. Everyone should read through it. When I first saw the book I figured it would be boring, but I read a little bit standing in the store. His wrinting style is very personable and he seems both knowledgable and humble, as though he is secure in his skills (though still striving to improve them).


----------



## Radhnoti (Apr 26, 2007)

I picked the book up without any real martial art experience beyond a few seminars.
After reading it I enrolled in a jujitsu class.  Embraced the fact that I'm a warrior, as the book states.  It's still my first recommendation if someone asks about "martial art books".  It's a VERY universal book, in my opinion.  My friend who has a lot more experience than me loved it...but he was a bit jaded and had to come around to Mr. Morgan's enthusiastic and (sometimes) almost over the top with optimism style.

"You are a warrior.  YOU ARE powerful and should be held to a higher standard!"

I love it.  I've re-read my copy around 3 or 4 times straight through and often leaf back to specific chapters.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to read this book.:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 26, 2007)

Probaly the best book ever written for martial arts in my opinion.


----------



## Logan (Apr 27, 2007)

It is a good book that makes you think. The language was a bit melodramatic at times but it is a frank and honest perspective that is refreshing amongst the usual waffle you find in MA books.


----------



## Shuto (Apr 27, 2007)

Logan said:


> It is a good book that makes you think. The language was a bit melodramatic at times but it is a frank and honest perspective that is refreshing amongst the usual waffle you find in MA books.


 
That's a nice succinct book review.  So far, I have spent far more time thinking about what he wrote than reading what he wrote.  I like books like that.


----------



## geocad (Apr 30, 2007)

Saw the post title, read the threads, and called my wife.  She is a librarian assistant so most books are readily available to me.  I skipped my TV shows and am now 50 pages through it.

So far this book is inspiring me to think about what I'm learning and who I'm learning from, their motivations, and the applications to which the techniques will be used.  This book is a keeper!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2007)

You do all of course realize all this posting about this book has made me go find my old copy and start re-reading it.


----------

